# U16 & U17 Girls WNT



## Soccerhelper (Feb 15, 2020)

U-16 USGNT will Travel to England for UEFA Development Tournament
					

USA Will Face U-16 GNTs From Spain, England and Denmark




					www.ussoccer.com
				




High props to @Kicker4Life and your dd.  I mean that 100% and hope you guys go kick ass for the USA! Congrats to all the girls making this team. My dd has had the honor to play with and against many of them and that is really cool.  I know those girls have committed themselves and have worked extremely hard to achieve their goals. It's cool to see the girls from ECNL make it too.  MLVA and girl out of AZ.  She can ball  Not sure where the other leagues the other players play in but 10% is better than 0%.


----------



## Dominic (Feb 15, 2020)

*U-16 USGNT Roster by Position – UEFA Development Tournament, England:*

*GOALKEEPERS (2):* Mackenzie Gress (Lyndhurst, N.J.; STA Development Academy), *Nona Reason (San Clemente, Calif.; San Diego Surf*)                                                                
*DEFENDERS (6):* T*aylor Bloom (Huntington Beach, Calif.; Beach FC)*, Sydney Cheesman (Lafayette, Colo.; Colorado Rush), Tessa Dellarose (Grindstone, Pa.; Pittsburgh Riverhounds), Elise Evans (Redwood City, Calif.; San Jose Earthquakes), *Maggie Taitano (Carlsbad, Calif.; San Diego Surf), Gisele Thompson (Studio City, Calif.; Real So Cal) * 
*MIDFIELDERS (6):* Maggie Cagle (Phoenix, Ariz.; Phoenix Rising), *Sofia Cook (Huntington Beach, Calif.; LA Galaxy)*, Jill Flammia (Manakin-Sabot, Va.; Richmond United), *Ally Lemos (Glendora, Calif.; Legends FC)*, Peyton Marcisz (San Mateo, Calif.; San Jose Earthquakes) Yuna McCormack (Mill Valley, Calif.; San Jose Earthquakes)                                                       
*FORWARDS (6): *Tyler Isgrig (Arlington, Texas; Solar SC), Lumi Kostmayer (Southbury, Conn.; Sky Blue - NYSC), *Mia Minestrella (Redondo Beach, Calif.; Beach FC),* Allison Montoya (Los Altos, Calif.; MVLA SC), Katherine Rader (Stuart, Fla.; Weston FC), Ava Uribe (Sammamish, Wash.; Reign Academy)                                                                                                         

*Congrats to  the  7 SoCal Girls!!*


----------



## Hodari (Feb 15, 2020)

so many girls from Huntington beach amazing.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 15, 2020)

HB has a lot of high schools too and the US Open of Surfing.  I heard there used to be a really good club that played out of there in the 90s.  Go HB, way to represent


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 15, 2020)

I will say I'm a little shocked that no one from Blues, Slammers/LAFC or Strikers made it.  I'm not saying anyone should have I promise, I'm only saying this from a historical stand point.


----------



## Hodari (Feb 15, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> HB has a lot of high schools too and the US Open of Surfing.  I heard there used to be a really good club that played out of there in the 90s.  Go HB, way to represent


NHB won two national championships in the 90s amazing club


----------



## Hodari (Feb 15, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I will say I'm a little shocked that no one from Blues, Slammers/LAFC or Strikers made it.  I'm not saying anyone should have I promise, I'm only saying this from a historical stand point.


very strange no blues, but the other levels have plenty.


----------



## sdb (Feb 15, 2020)

Did the Gaffer skip an age group?


----------



## Hodari (Feb 15, 2020)

sdb said:


> Did the Gaffer skip an age group?


I'm almost 100% sure that *Gisele Thompson * and her sister where both trained in the Blues agōgē  by the Gaffer himself.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 15, 2020)

Hodari said:


> very strange no blues, but the other levels have plenty.


Age change hurt the Blues 03, 04 and 05 squads.  The Gaffer and TB recruited hard for that State Cup Champion team in 2015 two years prior to the big shake up to birth year.  I count 4 former stud Blues players representing other clubs now in both U16 YNT and U17 YNT in England.  I'm not saying they would have all still been with the Blues but I bet most of them would be. Slammers has two that left to other teams as well.  I see all these FB ads from the top SoCal Clubs with girls representing the club and I think it really helps with marketing.  Congrats again to all the players


----------



## GTS (Feb 16, 2020)

Dominic said:


> *U-16 USGNT Roster by Position – UEFA Development Tournament, England:*
> 
> *GOALKEEPERS (2):* Mackenzie Gress (Lyndhurst, N.J.; STA Development Academy), *Nona Reason (San Clemente, Calif.; San Diego Surf*)
> *DEFENDERS (6):* T*aylor Bloom (Huntington Beach, Calif.; Beach FC)*, Sydney Cheesman (Lafayette, Colo.; Colorado Rush), Tessa Dellarose (Grindstone, Pa.; Pittsburgh Riverhounds), Elise Evans (Redwood City, Calif.; San Jose Earthquakes), *Maggie Taitano (Carlsbad, Calif.; San Diego Surf), Gisele Thompson (Studio City, Calif.; Real So Cal) *
> ...


Congrats to all these girls that made this team.

I see that 2 players didn't get selected that played U15 Concacaf, Defender  from Top Hat and Keeper from OC Surf.

Did the keeper get injured? She is from So. Cal., I've seen her play against my DD team and definitely deserving.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

So many deserving players in Socal, Nocal and all over the country.  Picking 20 players is no easy task.  Coach Lawlor has been watching these girls for three years in socal and has an eye for talent.  I think she knows what she's doing and lets all be respectful for that.  Anything USA will always get my support.  Go America!!!


----------



## GTS (Feb 16, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> So many deserving players in Socal, Nocal and all over the country.  Picking 20 players is no easy task.  Coach Lawlor has been watching these girls for three years in socal and has an eye for talent.  I think she knows what she's doing and lets all be respectful for that.  Anything USA will always get my support.  Go America!!!


I don't believe Jen Lawlor made decision for the 20 players roster.  

Given the fact the the keeper is in Top Drawer Soccer Top 150 and is ranked #4 in the country is odd for sure.

Agreed, definitely difficult decision for the head coach.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 16, 2020)

Jen Lalor (not Jen Lawlor) 2 different people.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

GTS said:


> I don't believe Jen Lawlor made decision for the 20 players roster.
> 
> Given the fact the the keeper is in Top Drawer Soccer Top 150 and is ranked #4 in the country is odd for sure.
> 
> Agreed, definitely difficult decision for the head coach.


I'm only talking about Socal goats.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Jen Lalor (not Jen Lawlor) 2 different people.


Sorry, my bad. The Jen that is SW Scout


----------



## GTS (Feb 16, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I'm only talking about Socal goats.


In Socal. TD Regional Ranking it shows her as the #1 goat. 

That's why I asked if she was injured?  I read she was one of the players that attended the Florida camp last month.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

GTS said:


> In Socal. TD Regional Ranking it shows her as the #1 goat.
> 
> That's why I asked if she was injured?  I read she was one of the players that attended the Florida camp last month.


I don;t use those sites to rank goalies from SoCal.  I use my own eyes, just saying.  I know about Surf goalie obviously. I also watched up close and personal The Heat goalie stop two incredible saves off my little goat last year and the West Coast GK is simply amazing and very, very hard to score on.  So, I would say it's up to the coaches to make their selection. Each goalie has their unique skill set and they had to pick one of the top 3 from SW area.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

GTS said:


> In Socal. TD Regional Ranking it shows her as the #1 goat.
> 
> That's why I asked if she was injured?  I read she was one of the players that attended the Florida camp last month.


It's also possible the eyes that were watching saw that the Surf GK was better that week at camp.  I didn;t see the Vegas GK at all.  Maybe she's playing HS and was the first one invited but said no?


----------



## Hodari (Feb 16, 2020)

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/u17-wnt-heads-to-florida-for-training-camp_aid47693 
Gaffer trained 4 on this team alone all blues tested.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

Hodari said:


> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/u17-wnt-heads-to-florida-for-training-camp_aid47693
> Gaffer trained 4 on this team alone all blues tested.


If anyone of them makes it to the big squad I believe Blues deserves some of the bonus money and the Gaffer should be able to make his list of goats who he has personally trained and developed that made the YNT and the WNT.  Not an easy thing to do.


----------



## GTS (Feb 16, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> It's also possible the eyes that were watching saw that the Surf GK was better that week at camp.


I agree with the other GK as she is one of the top GK.

The other GK they selected from the East Coast must of made a huge impression on the coaches, she only been invited to 2 camps.

I guess like what you said, it depends on the eyes watching.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> If anyone of them makes it to the big squad I believe Blues deserves some of the bonus money and the Gaffer should be able to make his list of goats who he has personally trained and developed that made the YNT and the WNT.  Not an easy thing to do.


Bonus money?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Bonus money?


Ya, if you make WNT squad, the club that developed the player gets the reward/bonus/commission money.  Right now it's rewarded to the club after u12.  I personally think years u7-u11 are just as important and valuable as the others.  In fact, It's more about recruiting and connections after u12. The Gaffer deserves some prize money IMHO.  Tad would never take a dime or even a banked pie by the misses.  My wife is the sweetest person you will ever meet. During one Thanksgiving my wife wanted to bring some turkey fixings and pie to Tad and he said he can;t except anything. Not even a gift card for a job well done after the season.  I believe if you research this man, you will see 100% he never took anything from anyone because he never ever wanted the perception of something being cooked up in the back room if you know what I mean.  I now understand why he was so hard core about it and I have more respect than ever for him and the Gaffer 

I loved Andy.  Talk about getting out of some sh*t in your life.  I like how he got the bastard Warden back too   My kind of guy


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

I did some research today on TB and RR Blues DA U17 team.  18-0-4 since Surf Cup.  Zippo picks to camp or YNT.  Maybe this is all about nothing and I'm speculating again.  I'm a little shocked to be honest with a few of them not even going to camp.  Politics? Regarding the U16 socal players, 5 of the seven socal picks were with another team prior to DA.  For the U17 socal players,  all four were with prior clubs before DA.  So 11 Socal picks for both U16 and U17.  6 of the 11 once played for SoCal Blues and all before the age change.  Tad's DA team is still 18-0-4.  Amazing coaching I would say.  He knows more than all the Docs combined but no one would listen to the one who was the first to coach U15 WNT.  He was the one who put ODP together so he and others could scout the top GOATs from the four corners of the country.  How they pick these players today is a complete mystery to me.  No one really knows except someone is who is in charge of the picks.  Again, we all know who needs to be there.  Its always the 14-16 other players that everyone is wondering about.  Again, congrats on getting picked.  I say that with respect, I promise


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Ya, if you make WNT squad, the club that developed the player gets the reward/bonus/commission money.  Right now it's rewarded to the club after u12.


I have never heard of this before.


----------



## Hodari (Feb 17, 2020)

espola said:


> I have never heard of this before.


World Cup benefits program should be a game changer for the Blues.








						FIFA sees club benefits program as a path forward for women’s game – Equalizer Soccer
					

The 2019 Women’s World Cup is two months gone, and the host of the 2023 edition won’t even be known until next spring. The Olympic Games are less than a year away. Right now, though, the day-to-day activity is happening at the club level. The National Women’s Soccer League is entering its...




					equalizersoccer.com


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

*U.S. U-14 GNT Roster Sept 6th, 2017*

PLAYERS (24): Mikayla Abrenica (Legends FC; Temecula, Calif.), Jordan Brown (Heat FC; Las Vegas, Nev.), Maggie Cagle (SC Del Sol; Phoenix, Ariz.), Lindsey Chau (Legends FC; Highland, Calif.), Meka Doyle (San Jose Earthquakes; Berkeley, Calif.), Elise Evans (San Jose Earthquakes; Redwood City, Calif.), Jill Flammia (Richmond United; Manakin-Sabot, Va.), Juliauna Hayward (Real Colorado; Thornton, Colo.), Lumi Kostmayer (Oakwood SC; Southbury, Conn.), Georgia Leb (Solar Chelsea; Colleyville, Texas), Bridgette Marin-Valencia (PSV Union; San Francisco, Calif.), Molly Martin (FC Stars of Mass; Acton, Mass.), Ava Minnier (Penn Fusion; Downington, Pa.), Allison Montoya (MVLA SC; Los Altos, Calif.), Olivia Moultrie (Beach FC; Canyon County, Calif.), Jordan Nytes (Real Colorado; Aurora, Colo.), Kayla Reed (Sky Blue-PDA; East Brunswick, N.J.), Jaedyn Shaw (FC Dallas; Frisco, Texas), Evelyn Shores (Tophat SC; Atlanta, Ga.), Emma Stransky (Internationals; Copley, Ohio), Maggie Taitano (San Diego Surf; Carlsbad, Calif.), Alyssa Thompson (Real So Cal; Studio City, Calif.), Teagan Wy (West Coast FC; Rancho Santa Margarita, Calif.), Ella Zimmerman (Tophat SC; Cumming, Ga.)

This U14 List was from Sept 6th 2017, one day before the first season of the great GDA.  It was the first List that had zero to do with ODP and more to do with getting top GOATs to the right clubs that GDA wanted them to be at.  The Directors (some are owners too) of these GDA clubs also ran the Training Centers.  Of the 6 socal girls, 5 of them played for another club the season before. No games to be played, just a list. No camp. No positions, just 24 players. I promise to God, my hand on the great book, my dd and I did not get mad or pout for her not making that first List that my dd gave up 16 months of her youth to try and make. It was like "America's Got Talent" back then but you had no idea who the judges were or what the criteria was. They stood behind a dark curtain and talked like Darth Vador when asking a question on how to improve and make the next List. Let's all remember that my dd team just came off winning Far West Regional, where she had the miracle goal, 5 goals in Semis, led all in scoring and got first goal in National Championship game that we won in August 2017.  My dd only asked Director Spooner and Coach Pauly what she had to do to make the next one (came out in Mar 2018).  Keep working hard they said and they will ask the scouts as well and get back to her.  Never did   Since we had no playoffs for first year of DA (so stupid imho), my dd marked on her calendar two games, Legends and Earthquakes. The soccer landscape shifted in 2015 with announcement of birth year and GDA.  This was a massive earthquake, 8.9 on the Richter Scale, with the epicenter in SoCal.  It shook my soul to the core.  Three years later, the tsunami is now on the horizon. We were also told, "The world is watching and that is why the rush for all these changes."  Socal's top three clubs before GDA was Blues, Slammers and Surf.  Today it's All the Surfs combine, Beach FC and Legends FC.  Clubs that were top before are now getting marginalized (losing market share) because they don;t have the top players anymore.  Why did they leave in the first place? They left, as I did for an obvious reason.  Again, we all know who the top top players were in each age group back then.  Most are still there. The top clubs today use these kids likeness and their individual hard work and act like they were the ones who developed them and then plaster their likeness on clubs FB and Twitter pages and all the online places.  The truth is, it was the kids hard work at the risk of major injury and the parents sacrificing $$$ and driving all over socal.  We also have to give credit to all the really good youth coaches like the Gaffer and Bobak and local coaches like coach Buck  teaching 7-11 years old girls to love the game of soccer because it's fun to play the game with other girls and then do sleepovers and maybe go to the mall and shop


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 17, 2020)

For a while I convinced myself that if the right person watched my kid play, she’d get a call to camp. Hah! Completely delusional! Yes she’s fast, athletic with solid skills but so are thousands of other players.  She’s working hard to improve her game and trying to impact each game, but also going to the mall and beach with friends, working with math and chem tutor, rocking it earning her Girl Scout silver award, putting in volunteer hours, etc..  pretty dang busy and accomplished young lady!  

I’m sure there are lots of other proud dads out there.  Here’s to you and yours!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> For a while I convinced myself that if the right person watched my kid play, she’d get a call to camp. Hah! Completely delusional! Yes she’s fast, athletic with solid skills but so are thousands of other players.  She’s working hard to improve her game and trying to impact each game, but also going to the mall and beach with friends, working with math and chem tutor, rocking it earning her Girl Scout silver award, putting in volunteer hours, etc..  pretty dang busy and accomplished young lady!
> 
> I’m sure there are lots of other proud dads out there.  Here’s to you and yours!


Sounds like a great deal in the works for a well rounded student athlete


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 18, 2020)

Thank you. One day at a time trying to maintain that balance of life and expectations! Appreciate all the deep knowledge and experience. Sorry can’t contribute much in that department!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Thank you. One day at a time trying to maintain that balance of life and expectations! Appreciate all the deep knowledge and experience. Sorry can’t contribute much in that department!


This is going to be an interesting few years to watch this new type of American soccer player.  The other countries don;t play HS Soccer or college soccer.  The girls who have said no to DA and Yes to HS soccer will not be contributing for the YNT anymore for the most part.  However, it is my prediction when these goats play in college they will start getting invited to camps.


----------



## Dubs (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> This is going to be an interesting few years to watch this new type of American soccer player.  The other countries don;t play HS Soccer or college soccer.  The girls who have said no to DA and Yes to HS soccer will not be contributing for the YNT anymore for the most part.  However, it is my prediction when these goats play in college they will start getting invited to camps.


Which is exactly when you want to get called up.  YNT call ups before U20 are "nice to haves" but in no way indicate what's to come.  International caps are a really fantastic experience, but let's not call it anymore than a feather in the cap considering the club landscape right now and how everything is skewed for the DA.  Can't do that anymore once they reach college.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

Dubs said:


> Which is exactly when you want to get called up.  YNT call ups before U20 are "nice to haves" but in no way indicate what's to come.  International caps are a really fantastic experience, but let's not call it anymore than a feather in the cap considering the club landscape right now and how everything is skewed for the DA.  Can't do that anymore once they reach college.


I agree.  My dd likes to win contest that her and her teammates enter.   She's had to also enter individual contests and tryout for ODP, YNT and HS teams.  The first contest she lost was the first year of ODP for her age group.  Made it to the last day but no van ride to AZ.  100% other girls brought it that day and she went home sad.  That was the last contest my dd entered where I felt it was pretty fair in the selection process besides HS.  My eyes don;t lie to me even when I watch my dd play soccer.


----------



## chiefs (Feb 18, 2020)

Hodari said:


> very strange no blues, but the other levels have plenty.


The TB 03 Blues team is ranked #1 in the country. So yes very strange.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2020)

chiefs said:


> The TB 03 Blues team is ranked #1 in the country. So yes very strange.


Does he coach more than one ‘03 team?  His ‘03 DA team is ranked 3rd in the SW division this year.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 19, 2020)

TB 03 team is #1 imho. I don;t want to brag about my friends kiddos, but there really, really good, no invite even to camp?  I will also say a few of the 03s, 04s and 05s goats got poached when age change came.  Some dads didn;t get the deal they demanded by the great TB.  No deal making with TB, trust me.  So some left to places where they could get what the wanted for their dd.  It's so obvious that SoCal Blues has been targeted by YNT staff members, Docs from other clubs (pay back or revenge) and those who managed those training centers (recruitment centers) to lie and steal players from Gaffer and TB. Trust me everyone, I was in the middle of this and I heard from many of the Docs horses mouths.  Directly.  They all said the same thing about Tad and the way Blues plays and recruits.  Tad started the first U15 WNT.  He started ODP. If you look up past U16 and u17 list, maybe only two or three girls from socal and guess what club the majority of the players came from?  Go ahead, take a guess or research it for yourselves.

*Ranking correction:*
I spoke to a dad in the know.  He said the following is true in his eyes because he's watches all the games and has videos to prove what his eyes have seen.
#1 Solar
#2 So Cal Blues
#3 Legends
#4 Beach.  He said Beach poached some new players this year and have the best team on paper but their learning how to share the rock.  Thinks Beach will win it all in da final in June 
#5- Who knows and who cares
These four teams will be in the final four come summer time.  All these four teams are loaded with talent and could form a u17 team that can beat the the other countries too......


----------



## shales1002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Any scores from games today?


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 19, 2020)

shales1002 said:


> Any scores from games today?











						UEFA Women's Under 16 Four Nation Development Tournament - Womens Soccer United
					

UEFA Women's Under 16 Four Nation Development Tournament




					www.womenssoccerunited.com
				




Wednesday 19th February



USA 1 – 2 Spain

Goals From:

Julia Bartel 10′ (Spain)

Silvia Lloris 37′ (Spain)

Tyler Isgrig 87′ (USA)


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2020)

Ansu Fati said:


> UEFA Women's Under 16 Four Nation Development Tournament - Womens Soccer United
> 
> 
> UEFA Women's Under 16 Four Nation Development Tournament
> ...


Ally Lemos scored the goal for the US.  Tyler started the play with a solid cross from the left wing that the Striker headed off the bar and Ally was there to finish. Spain came out firing on all cylinders and it showed that they have been playing together for some time. US regrouped in the 2nd half and started taking the game to Spain but just couldn’t break thru.  
Was a good game in cold, wet conditions.


----------



## Dubs (Feb 19, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Ally Lemos scored the goal for the US.  Tyler started the play with a solid cross from the left wing that the Striker headed off the bar and Ally was there to finish. Spain came out firing on all cylinders and it showed that they have been playing together for some time. US regrouped in the 2nd half and started taking the game to Spain but just couldn’t break thru.
> Was a good game in cold, wet conditions.


Did everyone on the roster get in the game?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 19, 2020)

Way to come back in the 2nd half. Get the next one.  Go USA!!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 19, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Ally Lemos scored the goal for the US.  Tyler started the play with a solid cross from the left wing that the Striker headed off the bar and Ally was there to finish. Spain came out firing on all cylinders and it showed that they have been playing together for some time. US regrouped in the 2nd half and started taking the game to Spain but just couldn’t break thru.
> Was a good game in cold, wet conditions.


Crap, I did not realize they were already playing. Wishing I watched the game.


----------



## shales1002 (Feb 19, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Crap, I did not realize they were already playing. Wishing I watched the game.


 Is there a way to watch the games?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 19, 2020)

shales1002 said:


> Is there a way to watch the games?


Don't know. I was looking for a live stream feed. Have not found one yet.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Crap, I did not realize they were already playing. Wishing I watched the game.


Not being live streamed.......


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 19, 2020)

B


Kicker4Life said:


> Not being live streamed.......


Bummer. Wanted to see your daughter play in an event like this.


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230270455774240768
Sub Carina Lageyre scored in the 78th minute as the U-17 #USWNT defeated England, 1-0, in the first of two friendlies in Bradenton, Fla. Nadia Cooper earned the shutout in goal. Teams play again on Feb. 22.

Well done ladies!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 21, 2020)

3-1 over England today. England’s Keeper gets my Player if the Match award for keeping them in the game.  
46 Degrees and 15 mph winds. US girls starting to shake off the 5 to 8 hour time difference.


----------



## gotothebushes (Feb 22, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> 3-1 over England today. England’s Keeper gets my Player if the Match award for keeping them in the game.
> 46 Degrees and 15 mph winds. US girls starting to shake off the 5 to 8 hour time difference.


Any score on the U16 game against England?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 22, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Any score on the U16 game against England?


Ahhhh...3-1


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 22, 2020)

What about the U17’s?  Didn’t they play also today?


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 22, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> What about the U17’s?  Didn’t they play also today?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231337373310636033


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 22, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> What about the U17’s?  Didn’t they play also today?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231345055710896128


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 22, 2020)

Ansu Fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231337373310636033


Yes, I was aware of the score for the U20 concacaf match - I was asking about the U17 friendly with England


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232044989510750212
The U-16 #USGNT finished the UEFA Development Tourney in England on  with a 5-0 W vs. Denmark, scoring 4 in 2nd half. Goals: Mia Minestrella (2, one on a PK), Katherine Rader, Lumi Kostmayer & Sofia Cook.

Strong finish!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 24, 2020)

Ansu Fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232044989510750212
> The U-16 #USGNT finished the UEFA Development Tourney in England on with a 5-0 W vs. Denmark, scoring 4 in 2nd half. Goals: Mia Minestrella (2, one on a PK), Katherine Rader, Lumi Kostmayer & Sofia Cook.
> 
> Strong finish!


5 SoCal players in that photo!


----------



## sdb (Feb 24, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> 5 SoCal players in that photo!


3 of 5 goals scored by SoCal players, 2 Beach (congrats Kicker's DD!), 1 LA Galaxy.


----------

